# nexium and hiatus hernia



## percy (Feb 10, 2003)

Two questions My doctor switched me from pantaloc to nexium 4 months ago. My constipation has been in full force ever since. Has nexium caused constipation in anyone else before. Second Question General surgeon doing a scope on Wednesday to look at hernia and see if he can repair it. I know this isn't done very often. Who has had the hernia repaired. Did you find it helped and did you have any side effects. I'm only 25 and have been suffering from heartburn for 5 years. They think because of my age repairing it might be a good option. Thanks for your stories


----------



## macfly316 (Feb 12, 2005)

Hello there, I was just switched to Nexium. So far I have not noticed any C, but I also have been going through a D period with IBS. Plus, sadly, I have kinda fallen into a McDonald's trap lately which is like a Nuclear Laxitive for me lol.If I notice a change I'll definately post it here. My father (he has a Hiatus Hernia) had the flap on the esophegus<sp?> stretched to prevent stuff coming back up. He says that has helped him a great deal. Different from the procedure you mentioned, but thought I'd pass it along.


----------



## percy (Feb 10, 2003)

Thanks for your response. My doctor did the gastro and says my hernia is really small. So know I have to get a 24 hour acid test to check on what your dad had surgery for. That test isn't till May so I'll definetly be suffering till then anyway. I can only wish that health will become my best friend one day soon. Thanks for your response


----------

